# [solved] intel pro/wireless 3945ABG help

## Entith

Hi,

I have an HP Pavilion dv9000 laptop with an intel pro/wireless 3945ABG wifi card and am using the 2.6.29 linux kernel

I've been trying to get this card working without much success. I've searched, but most of what i've found is confusing or seems incomplete.

I am rather new to linux, but I have successfully installed Gentoo on my desktop PC (no wifi) using genkernel and have installed gentoo on my laptop several times trying to get this card working, both with genkernel and configuring the kernel on my own

If someone could tell me what exactly to enable in the kernel configuration, and how to get the card card working afterwards. And any explanation of how you figured something out or why something needs to be done would be appreciated, trying to learn as much as i can.

Thanks for any helpLast edited by Entith on Wed Jul 08, 2009 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

You'll find it in device drivers -> network devices -> wifi or similar. You also need the ucode package from portage. There are to slotted versions. The newer is for recent kernels (I think .29 and up) and the other one is for older ones.

----------

## Hypnos

The relevant unofficial guide has all the info you need for setting up your kernel.

Afterwards, if you are using something like NetworkManager it should "just work."  However, if you prefer manual configuration of your networking, follow the official guide.

----------

## Entith

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> The relevant unofficial guide has all the info you need for setting up your kernel.
> 
> Afterwards, if you are using something like NetworkManager it should "just work."  However, if you prefer manual configuration of your networking, follow the official guide.

 

Worked, thanks alot  :Smile: 

Still didn't see wlan0 when I first booted into my installation, but when I had Gnome and NetworkManager running, everything worked.

Thanks again for the help,

Entith

----------

